# 49/50 Zoll 4K 100Hz



## Mega123 (13. Dezember 2017)

Suche einen 49/50 Zoll Fernseher. Soll 4K/100Hz habe.Abstand beträgt 3m. Budget: maximal 1000Euro

Hab mir schon ein paar angesehen

1 Samsung UE49KS9090 (120HZ/10Bit/1000cd/m²) CURVED
48.5" Samsung UE49KS9000 - Technischen Daten und Spezifikationen

Preis: 1000€

1 Panasonic TX-50EX780E (120Hz/10Bit/450cd/m²)
49.5" Panasonic TX-50EX780 - Technischen Daten und Spezifikationen

Preis: 950€

1 LG Electronics 49SJ810V (120Hz/8bit + FCR/350cd/m²)
https://www.displayspecifications.com/de/model/121fae5

Preis: 800€

Habt ihr noch andere Alternativen für 49/50 Zoll 100Hz und 4K?. Kann auch gerne weniger als 1000 Euro kosten


----------



## Der_Strumpf (13. Dezember 2017)

Sony KD-49XE8005 123 cm (49 Zoll) Fernseher (Ultra HD, HD Triple Tuner, Android-TV, X-Reality Pro, Triluminos Display, USB Aufnahmefunktion): Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Ich hab den Vorgänger und bin ziemlich zufrieden damit.


----------



## ich558 (13. Dezember 2017)

Sicher,dass die ein echtes 120 hz Panel haben?


----------



## Mega123 (13. Dezember 2017)

Der_Strumpf schrieb:


> Sony KD-49XE8005 123 cm (49 Zoll) Fernseher (Ultra HD, HD Triple Tuner, Android-TV, X-Reality Pro, Triluminos Display, USB Aufnahmefunktion): Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video
> 
> Ich hab den Vorgänger und bin ziemlich zufrieden damit.



Der hat leider nur ein 60Hz Panel 48.5" Sony KD-49XE8096 - Technischen Daten und Spezifikationen


----------



## Mega123 (13. Dezember 2017)

ich558 schrieb:


> Sicher,dass die ein echtes 120 hz Panel haben?



120Hz auf DisplaySpecifications - Specifications and features of desktop monitors and TVs heißt meistens 100Hz sollte auf der Seite richtig sein.


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. Dezember 2017)

4k und 100hz wirst IMO kaum speisen können.

Ich erreiche an meinem LG TV nur 4k@60hz ODER 1080P@120HZ.

40K@100HZ liefert kein TV......im uebrigen muss ein 100hz panel auch nicht bedeuten dass der TV nativ 100hz unterstützt.


----------



## Mega123 (13. Dezember 2017)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> 4k und 100hz wirst IMO kaum speisen können.
> 
> Ich erreiche an meinem LG TV nur 4k@60hz ODER 1080P@120HZ.
> 
> 40K@100HZ liefert kein TV......im uebrigen muss ein 100hz panel auch nicht bedeuten dass der TV nativ 100hz unterstützt.



Die Fernseher können auch kein 4K und 100Hz ist mir natürlich klar.


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. Dezember 2017)

Mega123 schrieb:


> Die Fernseher können auch kein 4K und 100Hz ist mir natürlich klar.



So richtig scheint dir das nicht bewusst zu sein.

Dein erster TV bspw. der samsung 9090 wird laut deiner Seite mit 120hz panel angezeigt.

Im manual des TV steht aber ganz klar dass er selbst in absolut geringsten Auflösungen nur native 75hz als absolutes maximum hat.


----------



## Mega123 (18. Dezember 2017)

Stehe vor der Entscheidung

LG 49SJ800V 
49.5" LG 49SJ800V - Specifications

Preis: 635,28 Euro incl Versand

oder

OLED 55EG9A7V
54.6" LG 55EG9A7V - Specifications

999 Euro selbstabholung oder +59Euro versand

LCD Pro: Billiger,4K,100HZ 
Cons: LCD

OLED: Pro: OLED, 
Con: altes WebOS, Full HD, Teurer

Frage zum OLED: manchmal steht er hat 50Hz Nativ und kein HDR. Bei displayspecifications.com steht er hat 120 Hz und 10 Bit. Was stimmt den nun?

sitze 3-3,5 Meter weg vom TV. Streame oder Bluray meistens 720-1080p. Hätte eigentlich nix für 4K. Mir wären auch 49 Zoll groß genug aber OLED gibts nur in 55 Zoll.


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. Dezember 2017)

Mega123 schrieb:


> Stehe vor der Entscheidung
> 
> LG 49SJ800V
> 49.5" LG 49SJ800V - Specifications
> ...



Vergiss doch bitte mal display-specifications.
Da steht doch nur Käse.

Habe ich dir bereits in einem anderen Post weiter oben aufgezeigt.


Zu deiner Frage:

Den LG OLED würde ich mir nicht holen....war eines der ersten Modelle und hat eben auch verstärkt die üblichen OLED probleme.
Nur Full HD und das alte Web OS wären für mich ein No-Go.


Hol dir den LG49SJ800V. Der hat zwar einiges an Bilddiagonale weniger, aber der Preis ist für 4k fair....ob er wirklich ein 1080p@100hz Bild von einem PC verarbeiten kann, weiss ich nicht...nur weil ein TV ein 100hz Panel hat, heisst das nicht, dass er das Bild letztendlich auch darstellt.

Bei meinem LG OLED 65C7V steht extra im manual 1080p@120hz unter den unterstützten Auslösungen.....finde es komisch das LG bei dem LG49SJ800V das nicht explizit in der Bedienungsanleitung erwähnt.
100hz True motion kann auch bedeuten, dass der TV nur ein 60hz signal aufnimmet und intern auf 100hz aufpoliert....das sieht zwar gut und flüssig aus, sorgt aber für input-lag aus der hölle und taugt wirklich nur fürs filme schauen.


----------



## timmyfive (23. Dezember 2017)

giebt es überhaupt sachen die per 120herz aufgenommen sind? habe selbst Samsung UE43ks reihe von 2016 der soll 100herz haben .
über HDMI 2.0a geht doch nur 60herz oder?lese grade High Definition Multimedia Interface – Wikipedia das seit 28.11.2017 schon HDMI 2.1 Einführung gabs aber es giebt glaube noch kein fernsehr der hdmi 2.1


----------



## Leitwolf200 (1. Februar 2018)

Geht ja nicht darum fakt ist das bei ein TV mit nativen 100Hz Filme/Sendugen bei bewegungen viel klarer bleiben als auf so olle 50 oder 60Hz krücke.

Ich will nie mehr ein TV unter nativen 100Hz

Zu 3D zeiten gabs nur TVs mit 100Hz sogar mit 200Hz das war ein echter segen aber seit dem 3D so gesehen tot ist verbauen die meisten wieder nur 50 oder 60Hz Panels was mMn einer der größten Rückschritte im TV Bereich gewesen ist.


----------

